# FREE magazines



## Salad Dodger (11 Oct 2019)

I have mentioned this elsewhere on a Cyclechat thread, but it bears repeating.
Some of you may be able to read magazines free of charge by downloading them via your county library service.
I live in Kent, where the library service offers, in addition to the usual book and CD loans, the ability to download books, newspapers and magazines which can then be read on a pc, tablet or kindle.
I have downloaded two free apps to my tablet: Libby (for books and audio books) and Pressreader (for newspapers and magazines).
I log in using details supplied by my local library, and can then download up to 10 books at a time, plus lots of magazines. All publications can be read off-line, so when we went on holiday I loaded up my tablet with magazines before I left, and could read them while I was away, even when out of any WiFi range.
There are lots of sports magazines available through Pressreader, including cycling ones, hiking ones and Motorsport ones. It's all free, and the only thing I have to do to keep my "subscription" active is to log in every 28 days using the reference number which my library gave to me.

It's a bloody good facility if your county council takes part in it. Ask at your local library.

The usual disclaimer applies: I have no connection with either of the apps I have mentioned, and no connection with the library service, other than being a very satisfied ordinary customer.


----------

